# \ audino's RLCs(o), TBTCs(x), freebies(x) /



## Nay (Apr 18, 2015)

\ (o) means open, (x) means closed in the title /

audino's
*REAL LIFE COMMISSIONS*
are *OPEN*

Click on images to see full size!



​
*Painted FULLBODIES:* 30$+ (depending on clothes and character complexity)
*Painted BUSTS:* 25$
Transparency: +2$ 



​
*Sketch FULLBODIES:* 10$
*Sketch BUSTS:* 5$
All sketches are colored! RLC sketches are shaded, like the example above

(Sorry if these seem a bit expensive, I don't expect anyone to buy here tbh, but yeah since I can offer it why not)
I can show more examples on request.

-

*NOTES*
- Solo characters only
- You will be paying beforehand, however I can provide a base sketch on request
- If I can't finish your picture in 2 weeks you have the right to a refund
- I will not draw mecha, full-animals, or nudity
- First come first serve, & no reserving slots

-

*SLOTS*

1.
2.
3.

-

*FORM*

For RLCs just let me know you want one and I'll PM you with my paypal. You can PM me your refs and I'll get to work


----------



## Nay (Apr 18, 2015)

audino's
*TBT COMMISSIONS*
are *CLOSED*

Click on images to see full size!



​
*Sketch FULLBODIES:* PWYW (pay what you want); min price 50TBT
*Sketch CHIBIS:* PWYW (pay what you want); min price 10TBT
All sketches are colored! TBT slot sketches will have minimal shading

-

*NOTES*
- I really don't care how much you pay me, you can pay the min price if you wish!
- BUT extra characters (within the pic) are +100TBT 
- I can draw humans and anthropomorphic animals both
- First come first serve, & no reserving slots
- Due to limited slots I ask that you only take one slot at a time

*One slot = one image/piece of art*, sorry for any confusion!!

I'm also looking for a *peach collectible*, offering one will autobuy you a slot regardless of whether coms are open or closed.

-

*SLOTS*

1. Alvery - PAID
2. -

-

*FORM*


```
[color=blue][b]*TBT POST*[/b][/color]
[b]Username:[/b]
[b]Ref:[/b]
[b]Style:[/b]
[b]Extra:[/b] (poses or details)
[b]Total:[/b]
```


----------



## Nay (Apr 18, 2015)

audino's
*FREEBIES*
are *CLOSED*

Click on images to see full size!



​
*Freebie VILLAGERS:* Free : p

-

*NOTES*
- I'm only doing villagers : p
- Post your request whenever you want, I may or may not get to it
- I'll be going thru them in order

-

*COMPLETED*

1. Marshal for Elephantmarshmallow
2. Poppy for Vizionari
3. Maple for kaylagirl

-

*FORM*


```
[color=red][b]*FREEBIE POST*[/b][/color]
[b]Username:[/b]
[b]Villager:[/b]
[b]Extra:[/b] (poses or shirts)
```


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah OK, this is a bit lengthy and unfriendly looking but hopefully it's easy to navigate.

Feel free to chit chat & stuff, admittedly I can be awkward but.. YEA.. HELLO... I'm audino.. nice to meet u

ok well then.. *STORE OPEN*!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 19, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* Elephantmarshmallow
*Villager:* Marshal
*Extra:* (poses or shirts) normal shirt and maybe holding a blue rose or watering flowers


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 19, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* Vizionari
*Villager:* Poppy
*Extra:* (poses or shirts) maybe looking at a butterfly while lying on her side? just something like that ^w^


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* kaylagirl
*Villager:* Maple
*Extra:* Can you draw her wearing something along the lines of this shirt instead of her normal one, and smiling sweetly/wearing a small princess crown, as shown here? I know that's kinda complicated, I'll be sure to send a tbt tip! c:


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> RESERVING A SPOT I'LL FILL OUT FORM IN A MINUTE THANKS



Yooo ty  I'll be waiting for it

- - - Post Merge - - -

MAN.. Ya'll love the freebies

No prob, I'll work on em soon!


----------



## Marisska (Apr 19, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* Marisska
*Villager:* Biskit the lazy dog
*Extra:* Napping on a bench, maybe?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 19, 2015)

So I guess that means TBT's are open too? unless it's just specifically Freebies for now.


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> So I guess that means TBT's are open too? unless it's just specifically Freebies for now.



Yeah they're all open, but freebies have the most popularity atm : p 

Freebies are nice since they give me a warm-up, but they're pretty low priority honestly


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

audino said:


> Yooo ty  I'll be waiting for it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Too poor to afford RLC right now with my dogs both being sick, otherwise I would 
Hopefully in the future, though.


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Too poor to afford RLC right now with my dogs both being sick, otherwise I would
> Hopefully in the future, though.



NBD, and I hope your dogs feel better soon!


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Also, I promise to tip you at least 100 tbt with Maple's drawing. I feel really bad.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 19, 2015)

audino said:


> Yeah they're all open, but freebies have the most popularity atm : p
> 
> Freebies are nice since they give me a warm-up, but they're pretty low priority honestly


I'll post something up soon then, You'll probably know what I'd be askin' for you to draw \o/


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Also, I promise to tip you at least 100 tbt with Maple's drawing. I feel really bad.



Gosh, it's really nothing to feel bad about. I do freebies because they're good practice for me, plus it's always an indulgence for me to draw cute anthro characters hahah

Thank you for the thought tho! You're very kind!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I'll post something up soon then, You'll probably know what I'd be askin' for you to draw \o/



Alrighty


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 19, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST** 
*Username:* Rexyx3
*Villager:* Daisy!
*Extra:* Could you do her in the Pink Tank from Gracies & Picking flowers? ^-^


----------



## MayorGong (Apr 19, 2015)

**TBT POST**
*Username:* MayorGong
*Ref:* x x
*Extra:* could he be with the baggy tee like in the second reference? (the white peaks a bit more longer) The bottom part as in the first, please ^^ (Also, he has a little eye circles (doesn't sleep very much) and a little scar in his left eye from the eyebrow to the cheek.)
Sketch FULLBODIE
*Total:* 200TBT? (let me know if its fine ; - ; and thank you in advance! )


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 19, 2015)

audino said:


> Alrighty


Would I be able to order two characters? Not like a couple but basically two separate orders? Could do 400 TBT each if you'd like.


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> **TBT POST**
> *Username:* MayorGong
> *Ref:* x x
> *Extra:* could he be with the baggy tee like in the second reference? The bottom part as in the first, please ^^ (Also, he has a little eye circles (doesn't sleep very much) and a little scar in his left eye from the eyebrow to the cheek.)
> ...



Added, & thanks for reminding me to add something to the form!!

You can send the TBT whenever~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Would I be able to order two characters? Not like a couple but basically two separate orders? Could do 400 TBT each if you'd like.



One slot is already taken, and I only have two TBT slots available! Sorry  I can still take one slot of yours though

Any amount of TBT is fine!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 19, 2015)

No worries then, I'll get it typed up now, I'll still mention both characters but you can pick which to do :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

**TBT POST**
*Username:* Hyogo
*Ref:* Lucas: 1 2  Ness: 1
*Extra:* Ness & Lucas have little to no neck, somewhat "dots" for eyes (as seen in the pictures) and odd body proportions, would be ace if you can keep to those, I can find some poses in mind, but you're free to do what you wish.
*Total:* 400 TBT


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

OK ITS FIXED thanks Hyogo


----------



## MayorGong (Apr 19, 2015)

No problem  And sending TBT in a moment!


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> No worries then, I'll get it typed up now, I'll still mention both characters but you can pick which to do :>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Added you!! Thanks again!


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

I sent you the tbt in advance, thanks c:


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> I sent you the tbt in advance, thanks c:



Aw you did not have to do that, as I will take freebies at my own pace - but thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -

TBT slots are filled! :->


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 19, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* Jarrad
*Villager:* Please can you draw Elmer
*Extra:* (poses or shirts) In this outfit (It's known as a Sternritter outfit, from Bleach), and if possible could you have him saluting! (Here's a ref for the outfit 



Spoiler


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 19, 2015)

Quick question! Will the TBT sketches be colored like in the examples?
Just thought I'd ask since "sketch" usually means no color. ^-^


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Quick question! Will the TBT sketches be colored like in the examples?
> Just thought I'd ask since "sketch" usually means no color. ^-^



Yea! All my sketches are colored. RLC ones are shaded, TBT ones are not :>

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 19, 2015)

audino said:


> Yea! All my sketches are colored. RLC ones are shaded, TBT ones are not :>
> 
> Thanks for asking!



Alright, thanks! Will be lurking for a slot. c:


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 19, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* StrawberryCream
*Villager:* Merengue
*Extra:* Holding a cake.

Thank you!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 19, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:*PlasmaPower
*Villager:*Drift
*Extra:* (poses or shirts) Hope you can draw good frogs.


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

stalking this thread until TBT slots open again >.<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 19, 2015)

Haha, time zones. I have a question, what if one has a cherry? I'm a little confused.


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha, time zones. I have a question, what if one has a cherry? I'm a little confused.



I am awake! You can autobuy a slot with a cherry, even if slots are full  & with a peach but I'm p sure I'll have to save up for that one


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 19, 2015)

audino said:


> I am awake! You can autobuy a slot with a cherry, even if slots are full  & with a peach but I'm p sure I'll have to save up for that one


Well then, I have a cherry. Let me take the baby out.


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well then, I have a cherry. Let me take the baby out.



Coolll! Fill out a form & just put cherry where total is heheh


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 19, 2015)

audino said:


> Coolll! Fill out a form & just put cherry where total is heheh


Just the cherry? Because I have 3 characters in mind. Cherry + 100 tbt bells + 100 tbt bells?


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Just the cherry? Because I have 3 characters in mind. Cherry + 100 tbt bells + 100 tbt bells?



That's a group pic right? If it is, yeah that's correct!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 19, 2015)

audino said:


> That's a group pic right? If it is, yeah that's correct!


Alright! I'll fill it out now. Also, have you got an example of whats a chibi in your style? Little confused with fullbody.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 19, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* Chiisanacx
*Villager:* Marina!
*Extra:* Bubblegum shirt. Any pose c:


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Alright! I'll fill it out now. Also, have you got an example of whats a chibi in your style? Little confused with fullbody.



Here's something I sketched in 5 min







Basic proportions will be like that but the image will be larger, hands & feet will have more definition, & ofc it will be in color~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 19, 2015)

audino said:


> Here's something I sketched in 5 min
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, ok! Thank you! Man, that's one cute chibi. I'll have to get 4 then haha.

**TBT POST**
*Username:* Chibi.Hoshi
*Ref:*


Spoiler:  






Spoiler: Katy (1)













Spoiler: Stefan (2)










Spoiler: Angel Wings








Angel Wings Ref

















Spoiler: Mayor Katy (3)









Note, the shoes in the ref are actually the white leather shoes, not the white patent shoes!






Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By Mturtle





By computertrash





By Donacabana








*Style:* Fullbody of all 3
*Extra:*
Katy (1): Optional to add the marshmallow.
Stefan (2): Please add his wings. Optional to add the marshmallow.
Mayor Katy (3): Please add her star shades and wand.

Go nuts with the poses, I don't mind what you come up with. 
But here's little background and personality check on the three characters to help you out.
Katy (1): A cheery character with a smile. Stefan's gf.
Stefan (2): Stubborn at times but sweet. Katy's bf.
Mayor Katy (3): Adores stars. Cheery just like Katy.

*Total:* Cherry + 100 tbt bells + 100 tbt bells


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I see! Ok! Man, that's one cute chibi. I'll have to get 4 then haha.
> 
> **TBT POST**
> *Username:* Chibi.Hoshi
> ...



Gotcha! I've added you, thanks a lot!!

Feel free to send payment whenever's comfortable for you


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 19, 2015)

audino said:


> Gotcha! I've added you, thanks a lot!!
> 
> Feel free to send payment whenever's comfortable for you


Thank you so much! I'll send it over now.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 19, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* 
*Villager:* Cookie the peppy doggie
*Extra:* Can she be wearing either the pink gingham shirt from ACNL, or just some cute pink and white shirt??? <3 also, can she be looking dreamy and saying that she loves Lolipup?~


----------



## Nay (Apr 20, 2015)

Finished up MayorGong's commission!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 20, 2015)

Awesome work audino! I've edited my form to make it easier for you, sorry for the minor mistake. I've also added a bit on their background and personality to help out with the poses.


----------



## Nay (Apr 20, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Awesome work audino! I've edited my form to make it easier for you, sorry for the minor mistake. I've also added a bit on their background and personality to help out with the poses.



Thanks for that, and I love it when people include personalities & stuff!! Your characters are cute as heck!


----------



## Peebers (Apr 20, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username: Pee.bers*
*Villager:Bones*
*Extra:Could he be sitting and holding a flower? //like he's in a field and he's just chilling, picking flowers// 

pls bby pls* (poses or shirts)


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2015)

Finished up Hyogo's commission!






I'll open up TBT coms again after I'm done with the last one hu hu


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 21, 2015)

Like I said in the PM, that came out very lovely! :>


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Like I said in the PM, that came out very lovely! :>



Lucas is the best!

& this is kind of unrelated but if you ever open coms for your pixels I'd love to get one from you too


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 21, 2015)

audino said:


> this is kind of unrelated but if you ever open coms for your pixels I'd love to get one from you too


Funny you should mention that, yesterday I did a mention that I'm opening a temp TBT slot on the thread, I may or may not keep to that since there's been little to no interest.


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Funny you should mention that, yesterday I did a mention that I'm opening a temp TBT slot on the thread, I may or may not keep to that since there's been little to no interest.



Oh yea? (zooms in)


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* KainAronoele
*Villager:* Bruce
*Extra:* Shirt (the guy, not the girl, lol) , Pose - something like him pouting, or having his arms crossed saying, "Mehh" would be awesome

Tysm for considering at least <3


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> **FREEBIE POST**
> *Username:* Elephantmarshmallow
> *Villager:* Marshal
> *Extra:* (poses or shirts) normal shirt and maybe holding a blue rose or watering flowers



I completely misread your extra section or something, the Marshal I doodled is neither wearing his normal shirt or holding flowers






I'm sorry hahah!! If you'd like you can request Marshal again, I'll read better next time!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

audino said:


> I completely misread your extra section or something, the Marshal I doodled is neither wearing his normal shirt or holding flowers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hE'S SO CUTE! :0


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> hE'S SO CUTE! :0



Thank u  It's my mission to make every cute character a Nerd


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

audino said:


> Thank u  It's my mission to make every cute character a Nerd



He's definitely a nerd xD
I very stylish, dance-y nerd, lol


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> **FREEBIE POST**
> *Username:* Vizionari
> *Villager:* Poppy
> *Extra:* (poses or shirts) maybe looking at a butterfly while lying on her side? just something like that ^w^









Here you are~

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> He's definitely a nerd xD
> I very stylish, dance-y nerd, lol



True!!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 21, 2015)

audino said:


> I completely misread your extra section or something, the Marshal I doodled is neither wearing his normal shirt or holding flowers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww no it's okay I think he looks very cute! ^-^ I just thought of the perfect thing for marshal I'll post another freebie request c: but I do realize it may be a while before I get it since you are drowning in freebie posts XD


----------



## Amilee (Apr 22, 2015)

gosh your art is super cute 

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* Amilee
*Villager:* Mint
*Extra:* just the normal shirt c:


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Just wanted to thank you again for the Monique you drew for me in your last freebie thread.  These are all just beyond adorable.


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Just wanted to thank you again for the Monique you drew for me in your last freebie thread.  These are all just beyond adorable.



No problem, I rly enjoyed drawing it :3

Thanks for droppin by!!


----------



## supercat (Apr 22, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username: supercat*
*Villager: Kitty*
*Extra: Nothing* (poses or shirts)

Thank you! x


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 22, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:*Elephantmarshmallow
*Villager:* Marshal!
*Extra:* (poses or shirts) can you make him holding a microphone and like singing into it and wearing a backwards baseball hat type hat thing and maybe wearing a nice shirt with a bow tie :3 (If the shirt looks weird you can put him in something that looks better) please and thank you!


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> **FREEBIE POST**
> *Username:* kaylagirl
> *Villager:* Maple
> *Extra:* Can you draw her wearing something along the lines of this shirt instead of her normal one, and smiling sweetly/wearing a small princess crown, as shown here? I know that's kinda complicated, I'll be sure to send a tbt tip! c:








Working on trying to be cleaner with my pics.. Hmm

Hope you like!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 22, 2015)

audino said:


> Working on trying to be cleaner with my pics.. Hmm
> 
> Hope you like!



She's so adorable ^^


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> She's so adorable ^^



Thank!! Unrelated but, I read somewhere that an artist's style usually takes after their own face (since it's the one they're usually the most perceptive of). I have a pretty round face so perhaps that's why my art comes out cute by default. Idk, I was just thinking about it.

But yea thank u


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 22, 2015)

audino said:


> Thank!! Unrelated but, I read somewhere that an artist's style usually takes after their own face (since it's the one they're usually the most perceptive of). I have a pretty round face so perhaps that's why my art comes out cute by default. Idk, I was just thinking about it.
> 
> But yea thank u



That's an interesting observation o .o
Idk how my face reflects my style though xD


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> That's an interesting observation o .o
> Idk how my face reflects my style though xD



Ah, that's true, since you sculpt right? : o It's probably harder to put your own style into 3D stuff like that. I know I wouldn't be able to.

Working on Chibi.Hoshi's com, here's a (very small) preview


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 22, 2015)

audino said:


> Thank!! Unrelated but, I read somewhere that an artist's style usually takes after their own face (since it's the one they're usually the most perceptive of). I have a pretty round face so perhaps that's why my art comes out cute by default. Idk, I was just thinking about it.
> 
> But yea thank u



speaking of that :3 the first time I drew Tuna, the cat in my avator, my mom said that she looks like me lol or "feels very much like me"


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 22, 2015)

audino said:


> Ah, that's true, since you sculpt right? : o It's probably harder to put your own style into 3D stuff like that. I know I wouldn't be able to.
> 
> Working on Chibi.Hoshi's com, here's a (very small) preview



Well I do all kinds xD realistic, anime, chibi, Nintendo mash-ups. Sculpting is actually my newest medium ^^

Chibi's lookin good!


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 23, 2015)

audino said:


> Working on trying to be cleaner with my pics.. Hmm
> 
> Hope you like!



Aw, that's exactly what I had in mind! Thank you so much, I love her!!!


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

OK~ Finished up my remaining TBT slots so two slots are now open! \o/

- - - Post Merge - - -



kaylagirl said:


> Aw, that's exactly what I had in mind! Thank you so much, I love her!!!



I'm glad you like her!!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)

Yay!!!   

**TBT POST**
*Username:  ATotsSpot*
*Ref:



Spoiler









Art by red-head-adopts on DA


**Style:  Please make her tail fluffy.*
*Extra:  Hugging or clutching her panda plushie would be great.* 
*Total: 300 TBT?  (Can go higher - I love my Monique!)*


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 24, 2015)

**TBT POST**
*Username:* gnoixaim
*Ref:* http://sta.sh/21lbd6153mng
*Style:* omg, let me look at them. it's blocked at work, so brbon this one.
*Extra:* with her hair down plz and incorporate her ribbon in her hair
*Total:*300 BTB??


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> **TBT POST**
> *Username:  ATotsSpot*
> ...





gnoixaim said:


> **TBT POST**
> *Username:* gnoixaim
> *Ref:* http://sta.sh/21lbd6153mng
> *Style:* omg, let me look at them. it's blocked at work, so brbon this one.
> ...



Yr both accepteedd, thanks for the interest! Feel free to send payment whenever~

- - - Post Merge - - -

LMAO gnoixaim I just realized I've done a com for you before on FR! That's too funny. Hope you don't mind getting another one from me!


----------



## RadiantScone (Apr 24, 2015)

Id love a drawing of punchy if you are still doing the freebies! Theres just something about that cuddly stoner kitty that i love <3

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* RadiantScone
*Villager: * Punchy
*Extra:* Id love it if he was happy and wearing a shirt with flowers on it! (he always seems to be watering the flowers.) So maybe a flower behind his ear? Or a flower crown on. Hurr, im excited to see what you do XD


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

RadiantScone said:


> Id love a drawing of punchy if you are still doing the freebies! Theres just something about that cuddly stoner kitty that i love <3



I'm still doin them, but it might take me a while to get down the list. Pls send in a form if you still want one


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 24, 2015)

audino said:


> Yr both accepteedd, thanks for the interest! Feel free to send payment whenever~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> LMAO gnoixaim I just realized I've done a com for you before on FR! That's too funny. Hope you don't mind getting another one from me!



omfg, who are you on FR? /sobs/ I can request something else, HAHAHAHAH. 

& I'd like a full body sketch either way 8)


----------



## RadiantScone (Apr 24, 2015)

I edited my post with the form! I dont mind a long wait so feel free to take your time ^^


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> omfg, who are you on FR? /sobs/ I can request something else, HAHAHAHAH.
> 
> & I'd like a full body sketch either way 8)



[deleted], and before my username change i was... idfr. I haven't been there for a while : v

Found the com tho!


Spoiler












& you can request whoever, I don't mind :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



RadiantScone said:


> I edited my post with the form! I dont mind a long wait so feel free to take your time ^^



Cooool, thank you


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)

I guess I should have specified chibi or full body.....your choice on that I suppose.  Payment sent and tysm.


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I guess I should have specified chibi or full body.....your choice on that I suppose.  Payment sent and tysm.



Duly received, thank you!!


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 24, 2015)

audino said:


> [deleted], and before my username change i was... idfr. I haven't been there for a while : v
> 
> Found the com tho!
> 
> ...



Haha, no worries.  keep that **** secret!!!

I'll just let you draw my OC, since it'll be full body this time 8))) I'll send the bells over shortly. Thanks again!


----------



## Nay (Apr 25, 2015)

posting Chibi.Hoshi's finished com ~


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 25, 2015)

HTML Code:
**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* p e p p e r
*Villager:* Stitches
*Extra:* (poses or shirts) without a shirt, so he looks like a regular teddy bear?  holding a pinwheel?

thank you (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 25, 2015)

audino said:


> posting Chibi.Hoshi's finished com ~



PURE CUTE<3 Love this piece, Chibi's gonna love it : O


----------



## Nay (Apr 27, 2015)

Marisska said:


> **FREEBIE POST**
> *Username:* Marisska
> *Villager:* Biskit the lazy dog
> *Extra:* Napping on a bench, maybe?








I'm sorry, no color this time, I feel super antsy for some reason so I'm just sketching to calm down. I may add color later tho!!


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* Skyhook
*Villager:* Benjamin
*Extra:* holding ghost umbrella, thank you I will gladly tip.


----------



## Nay (Apr 27, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> **FREEBIE POST**
> *Username:* Rexyx3
> *Villager:* Daisy!
> *Extra:* Could you do her in the Pink Tank from Gracies & Picking flowers? ^-^


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

Those are just precious!  <3


----------



## Nay (Apr 27, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> **FREEBIE POST**
> *Username:* Jarrad
> *Villager:* Please can you draw Elmer
> *Extra:* (poses or shirts) In this outfit (It's known as a Sternritter outfit, from Bleach), and if possible could you have him saluting! (Here's a ref for the outfit
> ...








I hope you like it.. the coat is very handsome

- - - Post Merge - - -



StrawberryCream said:


> **FREEBIE POST**
> *Username:* StrawberryCream
> *Villager:* Merengue
> *Extra:* Holding a cake.
> ...


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 27, 2015)

audino said:


>



Ohmygosh thank you! <3 She looks so adorable! ^-^


----------



## Marisska (Apr 27, 2015)

audino said:


> I'm sorry, no color this time, I feel super antsy for some reason so I'm just sketching to calm down. I may add color later tho!!



ooh, very cute, thank you!


----------



## Nay (Apr 30, 2015)

Posting ATotsSpot's finished com ~






Got it done a few days ago but I forgot to post whoops. I'll have to update the front page with freebies as well. @gnoixaim if ur reading this, sorry that your com is taking a bit, it's been a busy few days. xox I'll complete it over the weekend at the very most.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

Yep, yep....and I LOVE it.  <3 <3 <3


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 30, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* iamnothyper
*Villager:* genji or kabuki
*Extra:* being dorks
I can tip if you'd be willing to do both with some sort of interaction! If not, Genji cause he's in boxes today ,__,


----------



## Nay (Apr 30, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> **FREEBIE POST**
> *Username:* iamnothyper
> *Villager:* genji or kabuki
> *Extra:* being dorks
> I can tip if you'd be willing to do both with some sort of interaction! If not, Genji cause he's in boxes today ,__,



Oh no, I personally feel for this cos Genji also left me unexpectedly.. bye bye bunny.
I can do both, it might take a while tho!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 30, 2015)

audino said:


> Oh no, I personally feel for this cos Genji also left me unexpectedly.. bye bye bunny.
> I can do both, it might take a while tho!



aw thanks! I'm actually cycling so i knew it was coming, he was an original dreamie of mine tho so i was still kinda reluctant to let him go.... :x

do you want genji? no one has claimed him yet, i dont mind giving him to you if you want!


----------



## Nay (Apr 30, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> aw thanks! I'm actually cycling so i knew it was coming, he was an original dreamie of mine tho so i was still kinda reluctant to let him go.... :x
> 
> do you want genji? no one has claimed him yet, i dont mind giving him to you if you want!



My cycle with him is not nearly done, so unfortunately I can't take him.. thank you though! & good luck with your cycling.


----------



## swaggerpede (Apr 30, 2015)

ohooh!


----------



## Nay (Apr 30, 2015)

swaggerpede said:


> ohooh!



ahaah!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 30, 2015)

audino said:


> My cycle with him is not nearly done, so unfortunately I can't take him.. thank you though! & good luck with your cycling.



aw, thank you! slowly getting used to watching my babies leave me T__T
also i dont mind how long the drawing takes, take your time!


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

I've never streamed before but I really want to try, does anyone want to join.me? *w* I'll be streaming a com & will probably take some freebs

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's ok if nobody joins BUT you should join my stream, as I am lonely

https://join.me/837-063-417

I'll be streaming gnoixiam's com & a few other stuffs!!


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

That was a fun stream, thanks to everyone who came :3

Stream freebs


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 2, 2015)

Thank you again for the freebie.  I love her!


----------



## kaylagirl (May 2, 2015)

Hi! Do you have a RLC bust example?


----------



## Yeosin (May 2, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* ThatOneCcj
*Villager:* Merengue
*Extra:* (poses or shirts) No.


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Hi! Do you have a RLC bust example?



Unfortunately not in my current style but;



Spoiler















Sketch busts will be to the shoulder, like the first pic, and painted busts will be to the waist (both examples are older artworks of mine)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 2, 2015)

Whew finally on lol, had lots of fun at the stream and thanks once again for the absolutely lovely freebie of my little Yue<3 ;D


----------



## Mr. Marowak (May 3, 2015)

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:* Mr. Marowak
*Villager:* Rodeo
*Extra:* Sitting up, but hunched over. A little smoke coming out of his nostrils, but a very chill expression. Maybe even have some sort of snack lying on the floor as well?

Thank you in advance! ~


----------



## momiji345 (May 3, 2015)

Hello  is there still a spot open for freebie ?  papi

**FREEBIE POST**
*Username:momiji345*
*Villager: _papi *
*Extra:* holding balloon ?


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

Postint gnoixiam's finished com ~






Closing freebies for now cos I don't want to leave people hanging forever, and i should up the quality of my freebies, I'll open them again after I'm done w them tho.

And two TBT com slots are now open!


----------



## Alvery (May 4, 2015)

**TBT POST**
*Username:* Alvery
*Ref:* Mukuro (x) (x) Swarovski (x) (x) Skel (x) (x) Yaeha (x) (x)
*Style:* Fullbody
*Extra:*


Spoiler: feel free to ignore, haha



Prompts (if you want, I can come up with more) :

Them playing board games, like Monopoly, together. Skel would be trying to cheat, Swarovski would be raging at Skel for cheating/at his own bad luck, Mukuro would probably try to eat a piece or two, and Yaeha would be the only one who’s actually trying to play normally (either as a human or a hyena).
Them playing Twister. Mukuro would be the one sitting by the side and spinning the wheel, Swarovski and Yaeha would be making use of their animal forms to reach more spots (in that case Swarovski’s neck would count in place of one of his legs), and Skel would just be the poor guy stuck in an extremely weird position.
Just a usual day, with Swarovski working at the counter of the clinic, Mukuro playing around with unidentified lumps of meat, Skel in the corner doing yet another inane experiment, and Yaeha sitting by the side writing in his diary.
Up to you! c:



*Total:* 50TBT + 100TBT + 100TBT + 100TBT = 350TBT


----------



## KainAronoele (May 4, 2015)

**TBT POST**
*Username:* KainAronoele
*Ref:*


Spoiler: Me and my boyfriend



Me - 
Album

Him -
Album





Spoiler: Art of us



Album





Spoiler: Clothing - (Toon Link and Tetra clothes)



Meep


*Style:* Fullbody couple :3
*Extra:* Something like this maybe? Or this? If not, artistic freedom is welcome!! I just love silly and/or action-y poses in those outfits.
*Total:* 1k


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

awww these are so damn cute <3 
[[lame compliment is lame]]


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

Alvery said:


> **TBT POST**
> *Username:* Alvery
> *Ref:* Mukuro (x) (x) Swarovski (x) (x) Skel (x) (x) Yaeha (x) (x)
> *Style:* Fullbody
> ...





KainAronoele said:


> **TBT POST**
> *Username:* KainAronoele
> *Ref:*
> 
> ...



Both accepted! Thanks so much!!
Send payment when you're able, thanks again~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> awww these are so damn cute <3
> [[lame compliment is lame]]



thank u Nebu :33


----------



## KainAronoele (May 4, 2015)

audino said:


> Both accepted! Thanks so much!!
> Send payment when you're able, thanks again~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Bells sent! And I edited the pose suggestions onto the form ^^


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Bells sent! And I edited the pose suggestions onto the form ^^



Cute poses!! I received the bells too ty :3


----------



## KainAronoele (May 4, 2015)

audino said:


> Cute poses!! I received the bells too ty :3



Thank ya! 
Anything will do though really! I just need more art of us in those clothes xDD
And awesome! I'm so excited ; 3; I love your art ~


----------



## itai (May 4, 2015)

**TBT POST**
*Username:* Itai
*Ref:* really bad quality omg, but one of my sister's oc, preferably the right one (dog)
*Style:* tbt sketch -- chibi
*Extra:* maybe with some girly designs, such as flowers, if not, just use the last pose here 
*Total:* 50 tbt??? ;w;;
sorry for the low amount, you can decline, if you'd like


----------



## Alvery (May 4, 2015)

Ah, bells sent! Thank you for accepting me o w o


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

itai said:


> **TBT POST**
> *Username:* Itai
> *Ref:*
> *Style:* tbt sketch!
> ...



Aw boy, I'm sorry dude, since you're new to the forum I'll take ur slot!!
Feel free to fill it out again I'd love to draw for ya

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alvery said:


> Ah, bells sent! Thank you for accepting me o w o



Received, tysm :3


----------



## itai (May 4, 2015)

audino said:


> Aw boy, I'm sorry dude, since you're new to the forum I'll take ur slot!!
> Feel free to fill it out again I'd love to draw for ya



wow, thanks!
I updated it​


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

itai said:


> **TBT POST**
> *Username:* Itai
> *Ref:* really bad quality omg, but one of my sister's oc, preferably the right one (dog)
> *Style:* tbt sketch -- chibi
> ...



Rly cute ocs omg
Accepted, thank you!! Send payment when you're able :3


----------



## Pokemanz (May 5, 2015)

I keep missing slots ;-;


----------



## Nay (May 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I keep missing slots ;-;



I hope you can get a slot next time ;; Also this is kind of shameless but if you really want my art I do have RLCs open heheh


----------

